# Cupcake soap



## danali (Feb 8, 2015)

I recently made these mini cupcake soaps. I used melted soap to stick them together but few hours later they fall apart. Please help!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 9, 2015)

They look pretty!  Is it Bramble berry mold?

Did you spritz rubbing alcohol on both soap layers when trying to attach them?


----------



## lisamaliga (Feb 12, 2015)

They look so real!
Did you heat the soap base at a high temperature?


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 14, 2015)

Those look so cute! Spritzing alcohol is important. I assume it is a two layer job, the base and frosting. You don't want to wait too long after the first layer(the base). When the first layer is too cold, the layers are more likely to separate. Hope this helps!


----------



## danali (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your help!  I did forget to use alcohol


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Feb 16, 2015)

Love these moulds can you get them on eBay?


----------

